

Standards: why? - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Standards-why.aspx

======
tjpick
1\. a benefit of web standards is to developers/content producers. You can
deliver 1 piece of content, warm and fuzzy in the knowledge that anyone can
view it and get a reasonably similar representation (eg, lynx vs iphone vs
firefox vs ie)

2\. a benefit to consumers that you can view content from the command line, a
GUI, a desktop, a laptop, a mobile device. It's not about a given consumer
switching, although it's nice that they can, it's about entire segments of the
interweb using public having different platforms.

3\. there is plenty of room for innovation and differentiation in areas other
than how the html is rendered.

I'm not surprised to see fragmentation occurring in the market though --
there's been a period of consolidation and now it looks like a period of
diversification.

